# contaci



## la italianilla

¡Hola a todo el mundo!
Soy una chica italiana. Estudio castellano desde hace siete meses, porque fue de erasmus en Madrid. 
Querría saber si alguien me sabe traducir esta expresión idiomática italiana
“Contaci” que todos me traducen “cuéntanos” pero no es eso el sentido que digo yo.
Os hago un ejemplo, a lo mejor hay algo parecido en castellano aúnque no se traduzca literalmente.

Un chico te dice:”¿Quieres ir a la cama conmigo?” 
Y tú, para no contestar demasiado mal, puedes decir:”CONTACI” que tiene el sentido de “segue soñando” o algo así.

Gracias, hasta luego


----------



## sabrinita85

Hola La italianilla:

ahora no se me ocurre cómo se dice "contaci", pero yo uso más bien otras expresiones, por ejemplo:

"Sí, hombre..."
"Sí, claro..."

Y lo digo con el mismo tono italiano y una pequeña sonrisa irónica. 

Espero te sirva.. y esperemos a los nativos!


----------



## yaya.mx

La traducción literal sería "cuenta con ello" pero no sé si alguien la usaría, la verdad no se me ocurre que podría ser, pero tal vez yo diría:
- Sí pues!
- Cómo no!
y supongo que mil otras cosas en tono sarcástico.


----------



## la italianilla

@ Sabrina: Grazie!!!! 
Pero si se dice "Sí hombre, sí claro" depende del tono con lo que se dice....para que el tío no se equivoque ejeje

(Roma docet )

@ yaya.mx: Cómo no! -> me parce muy buena ejejeje

Si podéis cuentárme otras cosas en tono sarcástico...sería feliz al utilizarlas


----------



## Schenker

la italianilla said:


> ¡Hola a todo el mundo!
> Soy una chica italiana. Estudio castellano desde hace siete meses, porque fue de erasmus en Madrid. (no se entiende mucho eso)
> Querría saber si alguien me sabe traducir esta expresión idiomática italiana
> “Contaci” que todos me traducen “cuentános” pero no es ese el sentido que digo yo.
> Os doy un ejemplo, a lo mejor hay algo parecido en castellano aúnque no se traduzca literalmente.
> 
> Un chico te dice:”¿Quieres ir a la cama conmigo?”
> Y tú, para no contestar demasiado mal, puedes decir:”CONTACI” que tiene el sentido de “sigue soñando” o algo así.
> 
> Gracias, hasta luego
> Te hice algunas correcciones, es una costumbre con ánimo constructivo que tenemos aquí en el foro.


 
¡Bienvenida al foro!

Contaci, según lo que he averiguado, se traduciría como "cuenta con ello", expresión que en castellano no tendría el sentido de "sigue soñando", sino todo lo contrario (entonces ten cuidado si respondes eso en español en una situación como el ejemplo que pusiste). 
En español dirías en forma irónica "sí, claro", "cómo no", o como dijiste tú "sueña", "sigue soñando". Pero todo depende de cada país, en Argentina dirías tal vez "andá" (alargando la última A), aquí en Chile "sAle", etc.
Bueno, espero haber ayudado.

Saludos.


----------



## sabrinita85

la italianilla said:


> Grazie!!!!
> Pero si se dice "Sí hombre, sí claro" depende del tono con lo que se dice....para que el tío no se equivoque ejeje
> 
> (Roma docet )


Sí, por supuesto 
El tono es muy importante! 

(Roma docet semper  )


----------



## la italianilla

@ Schenker: gracias por las correcciones  estoy aquí para aprender 
De todas formas tienes razón: ESTUVE de erasmus en Madrid 

"andá" (alargando la última A) = se dice en Madrid también!

@ Sabrina:


----------



## Schenker

la italianilla said:


> @ Schenker: gracias por las correcciones  estoy aquí para aprender
> De todas formas tienes razón: ESTUVE de erasmus en Madrid
> 
> "andá" (alargando la última A) = se dice en Madrid también! No sabía.


 
De nada.

Saludos.


----------



## traduttrice

Comparto las opiniones de los chicos: "_*Sí, claro...*_"; "_*Sí, cómo no...*_". En Argentina se dice "_*Sí... sí... ya voy*_" ("vengo subito").

Suerte y gracias porque este _post _me sirvió para aprender cómo se dice en Italiano


----------



## heidita

Veamos, en este caso se me ocurren varias cosas:

Sí, hombre, ¡¡faltaba más /faltaba plus...!!/no faltaba más...


Pues, ya ves, espera sentado....

sigue durmiendo de ese lado... (muy sarcástico)

¡¡Justo lo que estaba pensando...!!


----------



## freakit

Yo dirìa "faltarìa màs..." o "!Qué màs quisieras!".

PS, segùn el ejemplo de Italianilla, pues, de verdad no dirìa nunca algo asì .


----------



## yaya.mx

Se me olvidaba otra que yo uso mucho: Sí, mañana!!.. Obviamente en tono sarcástico..


----------



## Silvia10975

In effetti corrisponde all'italiana "Seee (Sì), domani!"
 Silvia


----------



## la italianilla

Es que hay un madrileño que siempre me toma el pelo con esas tonterias, y luego me dice:”¡Pero siempre me contestas de la misma manera!”
.......ahora voy a cambiar   

Gracias a todos por las respuestas


----------



## GIANPA

Ciao Italianilla:
Hay dos expresiones castellanas preciosas y muy castizas que son la traducción perfecta del "contaci". Puedes decirlas al menos con dos verbos.

Te diré. Te contaré.
Lo que yo te diga. Lo que yo te cuente.

Están llenas de la misma fina ironía que la expresión italiana. Están en relación con el verbo decir y con el verbo contar, como en italiano.
Un consejo: puedes decirlas con las manos en la cintura y quedarás tan chula como la respuesta....jejeje!!

Ciao!!!!


----------



## heidita

Ah, eso sí que sí.

Dicho con "_rintintín_" queda ideal decir: *Te diré ....*


----------



## llenyador

¡Heidita! que creo que es retintín y non "rintintín"....


----------



## Neuromante

¿Qué te apuestas?
Podría ser una opción.



Y sí:
Es *retintín.*


----------



## sabrinita85

_Rintintín _es el perro, cierto?


----------



## Cecilio

Una frase equivalente a "sigue soñando" (traduzione dell'italiano "segue sognando") sarebbe "¡Ni lo sueñes!", una frase molto colloquiale. In questo caso però si perde la possibile ironia che hanno altre espressione menzionate in questo filo.


----------



## flljob

Una muy frecuente en México es:
¡Sí, Chucha, cómo no!


----------



## la italianilla

@ gianpa: 





> _Te diré. Te contaré.
> Lo que yo te diga. Lo que yo te cuente._



Me empeñaría demasiado…y si en aquel preciso momento me lo olvido?  ejejeje

Sobre el cuento de Rentintin: en italiano es R*i*ntintin, tienes razón Sabrina --> vedi wikipedia italiano  pero no sé se realmente están hablando de él

@ Neuromante: "¿Qué te apuestas?" del verbo APOSTAR= en el sentido de "hacemos una apuesta?" en este caso no entiendo por qué el verbo es reflexivo...

@ Cecilio: "sigue soñando" è meglio tradurlo con "continua a sognare"
Hai ragione: "¡Ni lo sueñes!" perde ironia!

@ flljob: "Chucha" en el sentido de? No lo encuentro en el diccionario.

Gracias chicos!


----------



## flljob

Chucha es el apocorístico de _María de Jesús,_ aunque en Monterrey y en Colombia es algo muy diferente.


----------



## CarolMamkny

flljob said:


> Chucha es el apocorístico de _María de Jesús,_ aunque en Monterrey y en Colombia es algo muy diferente.


 
Jijijiji  Ni loca le digas "Cucha" a un colombiano en este contexto que te metes en un lio . Yo generalmente respondo así:

“Mijo, cuando los marranitos crezcan alas” 

Bueno, ese es mi aporte


----------



## Neuromante

"¿Que apuestas?" Es un reto, si usas esa formas lo estás incitando a que siga adelante y vas a acabar mal.
La forma reflexiva se usa, en este caso, como forma irónica, como señala Cecilio.

De todos modos:
Existe el reflexivo de apostar, al menos como expresión

¿Que apuestas a que llega tarde? ¿Que te apuestas a que llega tarde?
Apuesto un coche Me apuesto un coche.


----------



## la italianilla

@ flljob: gracias, ahora lo tengo más claro 
@ CarolMamkn: eso ya lo sabía 
@ Neuromante: clarisímo 

Gracias a todos!!!


----------

